# ملف اكسيل لحسابات تصميم حمامات السباحه



## حماده محمد سامى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف الكسيل و هو الاصدار الاول له و يحتوى على جميع معادلات التصميم كل ما عليك هو ادخال البيانات فى الخانات الخضراء و سيقوم الملف بحساب سعه الطلمبات و السخانات و المبرد لحمام السباحه و اختيار مساحه الفلتر المطلوبه و كذلك سعه التانك الفائض واقطار مواسير التغذيه و مواسير الفائض و السحب 

ملاحظه : هذا الملف على حسابات حمامات السباحه من النوع over flow 
و سيتم عمل و شرح طرق عمل السكيمر ان شاء الله 

رابط التحميل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس حماده محمد سامي
مشكور على الملف ..
ولكن سيتم حذف الرابط لأن به 
عنوان البريد الألكتروني وكذلك رقم هاتف الإتصال.
وذلك مخالف لقوانين الملتقى .



تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .
في حال مخالفة ذلك ستعرض نفسك للإيقاف من المشاركة في الملتقى .



ارجو إعادة تحميل الملف بدون ذكر العنوان .. 


ويمكن مراسلتك عن طريق الخاص بالملتقى..


تحياتي .​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشرحيل شكرا على الملاحظه و سيتم اعاده رفع الملفات مره اخرى ان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصه بعد حذف وسائل الاتصال


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعاده رفع ملف الاكسيل مره اخرى بعد حذف وسائل الاتصال*

اعاده رفع ملف الاكسيل مره اخرى بعد حذف وسائل الاتصال 
التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك على الملف الجميل والمبسط
استمر أ.حماده في مجهودك الطيب*


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا و لو فيه اى فكار لتطوير الملف انا كل اذان صاغيه ولو حد عنده اى ملاحظه او استفسار فا انا فى الانتظار


----------



## معتصم الوطن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالي و الله يخليك و يديك العافية


----------



## م/وفاء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا العمل العضيم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو و جزاكم الله خير شكرا غلى الرد للتشجيع


----------



## ahmed bak (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للملف الرائع


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا للملف الرائع


----------



## mohsensleem (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## hade2002 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله الخير كله​لو سمحت أريد توضيح لهذا الشرح عن مواسير الفائض​​يتم توزيعها على الرسم بمسافه لاتزيد عن 6 م بين الوحدتين و المسافه بين الحائط لاتزيد عن 4.5 م​بفرض وجود عدد 6 مخارج للجريلا وتوصبل كل ثلاثه على خط تجميع ثم تجميعهم على نقطه واحده​


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (4 مايو 2010)

هناك خطاء في حساب قدرة المضخة


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (4 مايو 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> هناك خطاء في حساب قدرة المضخة


 
ياليت حضرتك تبين لى اين الخطأ فى الحسابات فلو هناك خطا فاظن انه فى القدره الكهربائيه لها لو هناك شىء اخر تفضل باخبارى ...............!!!!


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (5 مايو 2010)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> ياليت حضرتك تبين لى اين الخطأ فى الحسابات فلو هناك خطا فاظن انه فى القدره الكهربائيه لها لو هناك شىء اخر تفضل باخبارى ...............!!!!


 السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك 
الخطأ في القدرة الكهربية
جزاك الله خيرا
الملف أكثر من رائع
أرجو شرح الفقرة السابقة


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (5 مايو 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك
> الخطأ في القدرة الكهربية
> جزاك الله خيرا
> ...


 
عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
قمت بمراجعه الامس الملف حسب الكود المصرى فى التصميم و spata لحمامات السباحه وجدت جميع المعادلات صحيحه و الذى وجدته صغر قيمه ال HP الكهربائيه اعتقد انى كنت قد اخطات فى كتابه القيمه للتحويل فى المعادله الخاصه بالقدره الكهربائيه 
HP = ( GPM * HEAD IN FT ) / ( EFFEICIENCY * 3960 ) 
Tke eff = 0.60
or 
hp= gpm * psi / 1028.8 at eff equal to 0.60
و قد اعتقدت انك اسات فهمى بالامس بردى عليك فكل ما ابغيه هو توضيح و معرفه ما هو الخطأ لتداركه ليس اكثر و كمان انا لست كبيرا فى السن مازلت صغير و مازال ينقصنى من الخبرات الكثير و المعلومات و انا من النوع الذى لا يشبع من العمل و العلم و اعمل بمكت لا يوجد مهندس ميكانيكا غيرى و ما يقابلنى فاجد حل له اما بالاجتهاد فى الوصول للمعلومه او بالسؤال احد من معارفى 
اتفضل بقبول اسفى لو بدر شىء من معنى ردى ليك ..................
ساقوم بتعديل الملف ورفعه مره اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (5 مايو 2010)

*الاصدار الاحدث من ملف الاكسيل تصحيح قدره المضخه و اضافه الاضاءه المطلوبه للحمام السباحه*

تم تعديل الملف لوجود خطأ تم توضيحه بواسطه م احمد نبيل 
و اضافه الاضاءه لحمام السباحه 
وتم رفع ايضا مثال لحمام سباحه و سيتم رفع ان شاء الله امثله اخرى


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (8 مايو 2010)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
> قمت بمراجعه الامس الملف حسب الكود المصرى فى التصميم و spata لحمامات السباحه وجدت جميع المعادلات صحيحه و الذى وجدته صغر قيمه ال HP الكهربائيه اعتقد انى كنت قد اخطات فى كتابه القيمه للتحويل فى المعادله الخاصه بالقدره الكهربائيه
> HP = ( GPM * HEAD IN FT ) / ( EFFEICIENCY * 3960 )
> Tke eff = 0.60
> ...


 
*العفو يشمهندس حماده*
*لك الشكر علي مجهودك*
*وما أسات فهمك أخي الحبيب*
*بارك الله فيك*
*----------------------*
*لي بعض الأسئلة *
*ولو تفضلتم *
*أريد معرفة كيفية تحديد كمية السي أف أم بخمسين ?*
*وأريد معرفة الطرقة التي يتم بها تبريد مياه الحمام *
*فانا لا أفهمها*
*ما هي ال**equipment** المستخدمة للتبريد?*
*هل تنك التعويض يكون أسفل حوض السباحة أم بجانه?*
*ولو كان يسمح بكلا الوضعين فما الفرق بينهم؟*
*في حالة امكانية وجود تنك التعويض بجانب الحوض*
*هل يكون تنك التعويض مفتوح علي الحوض لتعويض النقص في مياه الحوض؟ *
*علمان بان التنك يكون به ماء التعويض بالإضافة الي كمية **over flow* 
*قد أطلعت علي الملف المرسوم ، وما فهمته منه ان ماء التعويض يكون من خلال الطلمبات ، فهل هناك طرق أخري للتعويض المباشر بدون مرور مياه التعويض عبر الطلمبات ؟ اي في حالة وجود التنك ملاصق للحوض ومفتوح عليه وذلك ما يدل عليه أسم **balancing* *tank*
*حيث يحافظ علي منسوب المياه في الحوض من خلال مياه التعويض وبذلك لا يكون هناك حاجة لمرور مياه التعويض عبر الطلمبات*
*و أخيرا*
*زادك الله علما ونفعنا بعلمك*
*أخوك أحمد*​


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا هلى هذا المجهود


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (12 مايو 2010)

رابط مفيد
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/swimming-pool-heating-d_878.html
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الرابط ............. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك مهندس سامي
في بس ملحوظه بسيطة في السيز بتاع البيب السكشن و الأوفر فلو 
ان السيز ليس له علاقة بعدد الطلمبات ويعتمد علي التدفق الكلي 
أرجو مراجعة تلك النقطة في الأكسل


----------



## حسام محمد (15 مايو 2010)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## فارس الشرقية (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم الجبارة 
عندي مخطط أتوكاد لحمام سباحة، أتمنى لوتكرمت مساعدتي في تصميم نظام مضخات تدوير ومعالجة وفلترة وكم القدرة المطلوبة للمضخة والحسابات اللازمة لتشغيل حمام السباحة بالصورة الصحيحة.
السؤال الثاني: أريد تركيب نظام تكييف وتخفيف الرطوبة ماهي الحسابات اللازمة لها


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (17 مايو 2010)

بالنسبه لاعمال التركيبات الصحيه فليس عندى مانع فى العمل معك فيها خطوه بخطوه 
اما بالنسبه لحسابات احمال التكييف لها فهذه النقطه ابحث عنها ووجدت لها حسابات لكن لوحده package كبيره تركب على السطح بها دكت للتغذيه و الهواء الراجع و دكت للهواء لالخارج الذى سيرمى بالخارج و كذلك حمل ملف التسخين للملف 
لكن عمل dehumidifier فانا محتاج هذه النقطه ايضا لو وجدت اى شىء بها ارجو منك بالتكرم علينا و مشاطرتنا اياها


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس حماده
هو بالنسبه لصرف حمام السباحة 
هل يعمل له غرفة تهدئة أو حوض يصرف فيه قبل ذهاب ماء الصرف الخاصة به الي مواسير الصرف
لو اللي بقوله صح 
ايه هي أبعاد ومواصفات تلك الغرفه


----------



## فارس الشرقية (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا م حماه راح ارسل لك المخطط ارجو الاطلاع عليه، بالنسبة للتكييف اريد معرفة الاحمال المطلوبة ومراوح التهوية المطلوبة لحمام السباحة على مساحة الخاصة بالبركة


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (19 مايو 2010)

مهندس فارس الشرقيه .... لايوجد اى مخطط تم ارساله فم برفع الملف على المنتدى و ساقوم بتحميله


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (19 مايو 2010)

مهندس احمد نبيل .... انا مش بعمل غرفه للتهدئه فى حمامات السباحه الصرف يكون عن طريق المضخات و الفلتر هناك backwash للفلتر من هذا الخط تقوم بصرفه على شبكه الصرف


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على الملف


----------



## فارس الشرقية (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي حمادة بالنسبة لمساحة المبنى 40م في 22م وارتفاع 13متر
وأما مساحة حمام السباحة 169مترمربع

آمل توضح كيفية رفع المخطط أتوكاد على المنتدى


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم

معلومات رائعة
تبهرونى كل يوم

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (22 مايو 2010)

اخى فارس الشرقيه 
من الممكن رفع الملف على اى موقع 4share , zshare او على الموقع بعمل اضافه رد و ليس رد سريع من على يمين الصفحه فى اخر جزء ما الصفحه ستجد خيارات اضافيه و منها ستجد ارفاق ملف فى المشاركه


----------



## اسامة اشرى (22 مايو 2010)

thank you very much for this folder


----------



## abusimoo (22 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر الملف اكثر من رائع 
يعطيك العافية 
جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (22 مايو 2010)

تسلموا جميعا .... اعمل ايضا حاليا على ملف اكسيل لحسابات تغذيه المياه اعم و اشمل من الملف الذى سبق و رفعته على المنتدى ان شاء الله ساقوم برفعه مجرد ان انتهى منه 
بارك الله لنا و لكم ... اسالكم الدعاء لى ولاهلى


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (23 مايو 2010)

م احمد نبيل بالنسبه الى غرفه التهدئه فانى لا اقوم بعملها فى المشاريع الصغيره للتكلفه و عوضا عنها بقوم بزياده قطر ماسوره التصرف حيث ان 
q=a*v
و بزياده القطر تزداد المساحه و عند ثبات السريان فان السرعه تنخفض 
كما ان هذه المضخه ستكون صغيره لن يزيد ضغطها عن 10 متر فلا مشكله فى هذه الحاله


----------



## eng. a. (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## lawlaw (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم يا غالي و الله يخليك و يديك العافية*​


----------



## المصري 00 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## yma4444 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد حسني الشريف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير ا علي هذا العمل الرائع واتمني ان تداوم علي مواضيع حمام السباحة ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## hany_kortoba (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلاح عليكم
الاخ الفاضل المهندس حمادة محمد سامى 
مجهود عظيم تشكر عليه
واستجابة منك لقوانين المنتدى 
اشكرك على استجابتك لملاحظات المهندس احمد
ملف الاكسيل اكثر من رائع
استفدنا جدا من هذا الملف
اين مجهودك فى تصميم ملف انظام الاسكيمر
لك جزيل الشكر 
جعا الله هذا المجهود العظيم فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس حمادة 
مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد المتميز العظيم 
و أنا لي موضوع متواضع بالمقارنة لمجهودك و هو في قسم التبريد و التكييف ارجو الاطلاع عليه ربما يكون ذو فائدة للزملاء و عنوانه : تصميم حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة 
بالنسبة لموضوع تكييف حمامات السباحة يمكنك مراجعة موضوعات القسم و ستجد مساهمات من زملاء أفاضل معطائين مثلكم ، و عموما فان تكييف المسابح يتطلب وحدة معالجة هواء متجدد fresh air بنسبة 100% و بالتالي مروحة شفط الهواء الراجع و طرده الى خارج قاعة المسبح ،
 كما يتطلب وجود مزيل رطوبة للتخلص من بخر ماء المسبح و التفاصيل موجودة على قسم التكببف و التبريد 
_تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و التميز الدائم_

كما ارجوا ان تعيد رفع الملف و ملفات الصحي في قسم التبريد و التكييف تعميما للفائدة و في انتظار ملفاتك القيمة المقبلة 
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و حج بيته الحرام أنت و من تحب 
آمين


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hu.ahmed (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## hany araby (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرئع


----------



## thaeribrahem (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس حمادة على جهدك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حماده على هذا المجهود الرائع . وشكرا


----------



## خالد حسني الشريف (12 ديسمبر 2010)

احييك علي هذا الجهد الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## تامر النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## pottoeg (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الملف وجاري التجربه


----------



## huyguy2010 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ، ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وانا كنت محتاج اعرف اكثر عشان عايز اعمل لوحات تصميمية


----------



## الأمين حسن (12 أبريل 2011)

thanks alot for the file


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجـــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 أبريل 2011)

اللهم زيدك علما وايمانا
abdelsalamn.


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله وافر الخير
abdelsalamn.


----------



## ayman_ecs (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تامر النجار (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## aassam (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## هشام درباس (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## برهم السيد (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لهذا الملف الرائع وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## soomro (17 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## mido30303 (20 يوليو 2011)

الملف مش عايز يتحمل


----------



## mido30303 (20 يوليو 2011)

انا كل ما احمل الملف ينزل اكنو موقع بس مش عارف فى اية


----------



## mido30303 (20 يوليو 2011)

ممكن بس اعر كيف اخطار عدد المداخ و حجمهم لمساحة معينة لحمام سباحة مثلا لو حمام فية 30 طن مياة ممكن يركبلو كام مدخل و البلاعة قد اية و الكثر من 30 طن طريقة حسابها ازاى و شكراا


----------



## الأمين حسن (20 يوليو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (9 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن معرفة كيفية حساب احمال التكييف لحمام سباحة مع معرفة كيفية ازالة الرطوبة


----------



## ابراهيم السي (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل عام ونتم بخير نتمنى الجديد فى ميكانيكا الخزان ومحطات التحليه والمعلجه عن قريب وشكرأ


----------



## احمد هشام 22 (17 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير .....
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-mb (6 سبتمبر 2011)

خير الناس أنفعهم للناس
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جهاد العطار (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسد55 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وزادك الله علما


----------



## اسد55 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف افضل انواع الكلور بالنسبه لحمامات السباحه


----------



## اسد55 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف افضل انواع الكلور بالنسبه لحمامات السباحه


----------



## اسد55 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اتعرف على انواع الكلور التى تستخدم فى حمامات السباحه


----------



## باسم حميدو (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو يا حماعه لو حد يفدنى انا كنت عايز شيت اكسيل لحساب الفقد فى المواسير يعنى لو هندة غرفه طلمبات وطالع منها ماسوره على الاقل كنت عايز الحسابات لحد الاخر بما فيها الكيعان والتيهات والمحابس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر حسن (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tmnaji (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmad sobhy (15 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (15 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا مهندس حماده لكن حابب اعرف القوانين والتصميم جات كييف ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (18 أبريل 2012)

فيين قوانين من spata للحمامات السباحه ...... و فيه قوانين من الكود المصرى لتصميم حمامات السباحه


----------



## علاء المشني (25 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا ورده عالملف الرائع


----------



## زياد حمو (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## توفا (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## nawar_mera (2 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا واثقل ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sharief (18 يوليو 2012)

شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكر


----------



## البتنونى (24 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## emamalex (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
كل عام و انتم بخير استاذنا المهندس سامي و د محمد و كافة الزملاء 
لايوجد رابط تحميل لأي موضوع 
هل لاحظتم ذلك 
رجاء المراجعة 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دبوسه (12 أغسطس 2012)

ياجماعة جزاكم الله خير بس وييييييييييييين الملف الجامد الخاص باحمامات السباحة ياريت حد يرفعة تانى


----------



## alpon (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## تاراترل (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks alot Man, good job


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكرالجزيل
للمهندس
حمادة سامي​


حماده محمد سامى قال:


> اعاده رفع ملف الاكسيل مره اخرى بعد حذف وسائل الاتصال
> التحميل من المرفقات


----------



## flybird (29 ديسمبر 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## nofal (11 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشير المزوري (15 مايو 2013)

سلمت يداك يا مهندس


----------



## خالد معوض (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: اعاده رفع ملف الاكسيل مره اخرى بعد حذف وسائل الاتصال*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed.Ghareeb98 (8 يوليو 2013)

زى الفل


----------



## فاضل سالم (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## السهم الجرىء (12 أغسطس 2013)

بانتظار ملف حسابات الاسكمر​


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود بدر1 (27 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafanofal (28 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eljafari (1 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## احمد محمد عبد اللة (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا محتاج الملف دة ضرورى*

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## انور82 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

lavvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## محمد طارق قربي (26 يناير 2014)

تسلم إيدك وحفظك الله


----------



## husseincad (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القلب الدامى (31 مارس 2014)

هل هناك برامج مجانيه لتصميم اشكال حمامات السباحه المختلفه مثل برنامج ريال تايم لاندسكيب ارجو الاجابه للاهميه ...


----------



## توفا (12 أبريل 2014)

مشكورررر


----------



## مؤيد غازي (17 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## alpon (27 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## علاء المشني (4 مايو 2014)

ملف رائع ...تسلم


----------



## berd (13 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## djaber1994 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

​​


----------



## Ahmed Mohsen osman (18 يوليو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Mohsen osman (18 يوليو 2014)

شكرا للملف الرائع​


----------



## حسان حمود (19 يوليو 2014)

الشكر الكبير لهذا البرنامج و أتمنى لو كان بالامكان شرح عن شبكة المضارب و السكر السداسي و المكانس


----------



## حسان حمود (19 يوليو 2014)

*[email protected]*

شكرا لهذا الجهد المتميز في تصميم البرنامج لتصميم حمامات السباحة و ارجو توضيح إن أمكن شبكة توزيع المضارب (فوهات الدفع )و فوهات المكانس و فوهة البالوعة و انبوب السحب من الخزان الأوفر فلو و طريقة وصلها بالسكر السداسي 
و في حال تغير في العمق لمواضع مختلفة في المسبح ألا يفضل إعتماد الالحجم الفعال


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر والتحية على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## file123 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


​​


----------



## سلامة السيد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eslam.elaraby (2 يناير 2015)

Thanks alot for the effort


----------



## struct-eng (21 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.mohammedsaif (21 يناير 2015)

مـــــــــــشــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــور​


----------



## sang (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ك/ مدحت عبد الحميد (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ك/ مدحت عبد الحميد (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سعد رزق (30 مارس 2015)

شكرا الملف مهم جدا و مفيد


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2018)

ملف جميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa nasih (31 يناير 2018)

احسنت


----------



## defeater (2 أبريل 2018)

رائع
لك الشكر


----------



## أبونوافل (1 يوليو 2018)

*شكرا لك على الملف الجميل والمبسط*


----------



## jirar (8 أغسطس 2018)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 أبريل 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

